# Looking to take my girl fishing



## Joga74 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm looking to fish with someone . I hate to spend $ 300 for the 2 of us to fish on a walk on trip if I can help someone out with gas and bait money. We can go anytime after lunch on Saturday the 23rd thur 26 . We will be in Destin and I have gear if needed. Thanks


----------

